

YouTube on iPad, updates for iPhone 5 and iPod touch - sciwiz
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2012/12/youtube-on-ipad-and-sweet-updates-for.html

======
nextstep
The first sentence of this post is a grammatical mess.

~~~
shoopy
And this shallow meta-comment is upvoted to the top?

Meta comments about meta comments!

------
experiment0
And it still doesn't do the one thing that I wanted it to. Namely, letting me
play the video whilst the phone is locked. It's extremely silly really, that
if I wanted to listen to a playlist of music, I have to keep the phone
unlocked the entire time.

In the meanwhile, I'm going to continue using Jasmine. Its what the youtube
app _should_ be.

~~~
naner
As a software engineer, the idea of streaming video to listen to music
(ignoring video output) hurts my soul. You're wasting all those bits!

In a normal world it wouldn't make much sense to allow video to keep playing
while the screen is unavailable. I guess in our world, however, Youtube is one
of the few reliable sorta-legal sources of free music.

~~~
nerdo
Does it cost anything to display a static image? (which is what most youtube
songs are)

~~~
baddox
Based on my naive understanding of compressed video, it would still send full
keyframes every x frames, but the diffs between keyframes should be minimal.

~~~
SquareWheel
I'd be less worried about that and more worried about the fact that you're
using a video compression algorithm on music. That's not optimal!

We have plenty of music streaming services, Youtube seems like an odd choice.

~~~
vindvaki
I'm pretty sure that the soundtrack is compressed using some conventional
audio compression scheme. Usually, the audio and video are kind of separate
streams, which are synchronized by the player using information provided by
the container. For example, Matroska video files (*.mkv) are codec independent
( see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matroska> ).

------
jggonz
I see Google releasing new Apps for Apple devices, but what about Android
users? I hope something similar is in the works...

------
pinaceae
this is such bullshit - it is not available in my itunes app store (non-us).
why not mention that in your release post?

~~~
i386
As an Australian, I understand your sentiment completely.

------
induscreep
Anyone know if it's better than Jasmine?

------
nsxwolf
There's still no volume slider.

------
hnriot
I really like how hn has started "reporting" these kinds of app updates. It's
great to see apps become first class citizens of the news feed.

~~~
untog
...is that sarcasm?

~~~
hnriot
no, not at all. I quoted "reporting" because hn isn't a journalistic site,
it's a news aggregator/curator or whatever. I actually meant it! There are so
few good ways of discovering the good mobile stuff from the crap that I am
truly glad this is now making it onto HN.

